# Ask a Teen (or young) Mom



## tasha41

Figured I'd make a thread if you have questions for girls who have already gotten through pregnancy about:
Pregnancy.. childbirth.. post partum recovery.. changes in relationships (family, friends, romantic).. dating, school, benefits/assistance, work, post partum depression, weight loss, etc.

So ask away if you've got anything :thumbup:


----------



## xarlenex

Thats a really good idea. I remember wanting to ask loads of questions when I just found out :thumbup:


----------



## holly2234

Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

holly2234 said:


> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:

Within 10 days I felt a-okay. I had a natural vaginal delivery with a 1st degree inner tear.
TMI, but going to the bathroom was uncomfortable for about a month and DTD wasn't even an idea until 5 weeks PP but normal every day moving?
10 days-ish


----------



## Burchy314

umm yeah I think mine was about 10 days too. It was only uncomfortable to pee for the first 2 days for me. DTD just happened last night for the first time and it was uncomortable but not painful and I am about 7 weeks pp.

I had a vaginal birth and only tore very slightly. Only needed 2 small stiches.


----------



## x__amour

holly2234 said:


> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:

I still don't feel "normal" but I had an emergency c-section. :dohh:
You do heal faster with a vaginal birth though! :thumbup:


----------



## rainbows_x

holly2234 said:


> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:

For me, around 2 weeks. I had a third degree tear which I refused to get stitched. The only painfull thing for me was using the bathroom. Apart from that I felt normal. x


----------



## amygwen

holly2234 said:


> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:


HOLLLLLLLLLLLLY HAVE YOUR BABY ALREADY!!
Holy crap!! You're so close though hahaah I'm so excited for you :happydance:

It took me like a month probably to feel back to normal. I had an emergency c-section so two weeks following I felt physically crap, in a lot of pain and just not happy in general. I had the 'baby blues' so I didn't feel happy and was pretty sad most of the time so I'd say it probably a month the most :hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

How close to your birth plan was your actual birth? :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

amygwen said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:
> 
> 
> *HOLLLLLLLLLLLLY HAVE YOUR BABY ALREADY!!*
> Holy crap!! You're so close though hahaah I'm so excited for you :happydance:
> 
> It took me like a month probably to feel back to normal. I had an emergency c-section so two weeks following I felt physically crap, in a lot of pain and just not happy in general. I had the 'baby blues' so I didn't feel happy and was pretty sad most of the time so I'd say it probably a month the most :hugs:Click to expand...

I read that as 'you've had your baby already!!' and rushed back up to see her siggie thinking I had missed it :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Char.due.jan said:


> How close to your birth plan was your actual birth? :)

I planned to have a natural water birth, with gas & air if needed. I ended up having gas & air & a shot of diamorphine without the water (my BP was sky high and they could keep a good eye on her heart, so wouldn't let me get in the water)
I also had two sweeps & was 6 days overdue lol. Would totally do it again though.


----------



## vinteenage

Char.due.jan said:


> How close to your birth plan was your actual birth? :)

Mine was very close. The only difference was I didn't want an IV right away, I wanted a heplock but I came in dehydrated so I had to have IV fluids.

The only reason my labor was so close to how I wanted it though was because of my midwife! I was begging for an epidural but she knew I hadn't wanted one and kept suggesting other things, distracting me. I got a dose of Stadol, but I wasn't opposed to IV drugs.

I gave birth 8 days early though, I was fully expecting to go overdue!


----------



## Burchy314

I actually didn't even have a birth plan because what it would have been was "go as long as I an before needing an epidural" but I got told months in advance that would not be able to get one.

So thenmy birth plan was go as far as I coud without any medication. I ended up lasting about 15 hours before getting stadol (a drug that goes in through the IV) and was only in labour for about 18 hours in total.

I was induced at 39w1d. I planed on going late though.


----------



## holly2234

Thanks everyone!



~RedLily~ said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:
> 
> 
> *HOLLLLLLLLLLLLY HAVE YOUR BABY ALREADY!!*
> Holy crap!! You're so close though hahaah I'm so excited for you :happydance:
> 
> It took me like a month probably to feel back to normal. I had an emergency c-section so two weeks following I felt physically crap, in a lot of pain and just not happy in general. I had the 'baby blues' so I didn't feel happy and was pretty sad most of the time so I'd say it probably a month the most :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I read that as 'you've had your baby already!!' and rushed back up to see her siggie thinking I had missed it :haha:Click to expand...

Haha one day i will be posting that ive had her! Hopefully in the near-ish future :happydance: Feels like ive been pregnant forever now.


----------



## lizardbreath

The birth plan question , I didnt really have a Birth Plan. My plan was to NOT have an epidural and to have the baby wiped off before put on me, and only one of the two was respected and this time im making it Clear to clean baby first


----------



## tasha41

holly2234 said:


> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:

I had a c-section and complications from it so it took longer, a good 4 months. I couldn't "go to the bathroom" normally for awhile either, at first I was afraid of my incision hurting, then I was just afraid? lol



Char.due.jan said:


> How close to your birth plan was your actual birth? :)

I planned on going into labour on my own, delivering vaginally and having an epidural. My water broke but I had to be induced to start contractions, I had the epi, but ended up having an emergency c-section. In my birth plan I said no forceps, but it turned out c-section was my only option in the end. I had planned on holding my baby right away but obviously couldn't do it on the operating table, I didn't hold her for a good 30-45 minutes after her birth time


----------



## km123

wats it like delivering the placenta?


----------



## jacqromero

I'm pregnant with my first, and I was wondering if any of you knew a way to help with the achey boobs! Ah, I'm only 8 weeks and they have gone up a cup size (which isn't pleasant considering I already was at a DD) and they just hurt! Any remedies?


----------



## x__amour

km123 said:


> wats it like delivering the placenta?

Never saw it, lol. I had an emergency c-section so I didn't get to see it. Wish I did though!



jacqromero said:


> I'm pregnant with my first, and I was wondering if any of you knew a way to help with the achey boobs! Ah, I'm only 8 weeks and they have gone up a cup size (which isn't pleasant considering I already was at a DD) and they just hurt! Any remedies?

I can't think of anything, it should pass though.

I'm no help! :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

km123 said:


> wats it like delivering the placenta?

Mine wasn't bad at all. Some get an injection to deliver it faster but I didn't have it, I still delivered the placenta within like 10 minutes.

The midwife/doctor will pull on the cord a little bit until they think it's detached. Youre asked to give a small push (easiest thing ever compared to getting the baby out!) and your entire stomach goes "plop!", like it collapses in on itself. Weirdest feeling ever!


----------



## tasha41

I didn't deliver my placenta either obviously as I had a c-section, lol. But I wish I got to see it! My OH did, he said it was disgusting :haha:

As for the achey boobs, try a warm bath, that made mine feel better but sometimes they just feel like they're being stabbed repeatedly or something and not much helps. I remember laying in bed holding my boobies and whining about the pain lol. Test warm and cold compresses and see if you get any relief from either!


----------



## rainbows_x

km123 said:


> wats it like delivering the placenta?

They gave me the injection straight after I had her. It took a while to come pout, there was a bit of tugging lo,l it wasn't painfull, it felt weird, I had to give a couple small pushes too, which was so strange!



jacqromero said:


> I'm pregnant with my first, and I was wondering if any of you knew a way to help with the achey boobs! Ah, I'm only 8 weeks and they have gone up a cup size (which isn't pleasant considering I already was at a DD) and they just hurt! Any remedies?

It will definitley get better! Mine killed for a few days, then were fine :flower:


----------



## Natasha2605

rainbows_x said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:
> 
> For me, around 2 weeks. I had a third degree tear which I refused to get stitched. The only painfull thing for me was using the bathroom. Apart from that I felt normal. xClick to expand...

I'm just being nosy but why didnt you get stiched? I wasn't asked if I wanted mine stitched or not! That was wayyy worse than labour! xx


----------



## EffyKat

km123 said:


> wats it like delivering the placenta?

I delivered my placenta 4 minutes after birth. The doctor was pulling at the chord to help it along and then I had a contraction and plop there it was... You hardly notice it to be honest, you'll be totally in love with your baby. So, you'll be watching them.


----------



## _laura

Char.due.jan said:


> How close to your birth plan was your actual birth? :)

Far from it. I wanted a water birth with just gas and air. The gas and air made me sick and i ended up having pethadin and having a delivery on a bed because everything happened so fast :haha:

only thing that stayed was not having an epidural.



> wats it like delivering the placenta?

I don't remember delivering it but it happened about 5 minutes after according to my records.


----------



## rainbows_x

Natasha2605 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:
> 
> For me, around 2 weeks. I had a third degree tear which I refused to get stitched. The only painfull thing for me was using the bathroom. Apart from that I felt normal. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just being nosy but why didnt you get stiched? I wasn't asked if I wanted mine stitched or not! That was wayyy worse than labour! xxClick to expand...

They said they needed to stitch & I told them where to go :lol:
Lol, I just didn't want it done, obviously the last thing you want after having a baby is to be stitched up lol, I just felt very pressured by it so refused. I had a midwife, senior midwife and surgeon try to talk me out of it, surgeon offered a spinal block! When I still refused they just said to make sure it healed properly and keep an eye on it, it actually healed really quickly. :flower:


----------



## xoxsarahxox

i dont think there is anything you can do about achy boobies :-D u just got to wait for it to pass. try poopping along to local mothercare and getting fitted for a maternity bra. they still give you great support and i found they were a hell of alot more comfy on my boobs than a normal bra.

placenta- i am sh*t scared of injections but i still had the injection to help deliver the placenta. i have had 2 children and had the injection both times. i think they give it you slightly on your insides :s either way inever felt both of my injections and didnt even no they had gave them me. i delivered the placenta about 5 mins after in both of my births. i never found either of them painful the midwife just gave it a little tug and i had to give a little push and it just came out, no pain :)x


----------



## EffyKat

xoxsarahxox said:


> i dont think there is anything you can do about achy boobies :-D u just got to wait for it to pass. try poopping along to local mothercare and getting fitted for a maternity bra. they still give you great support and i found they were a hell of alot more comfy on my boobs than a normal bra.
> 
> placenta- i am sh*t scared of injections but i still had the injection to help deliver the placenta. i have had 2 children and had the injection both times. i think they give it you *slightly on your insides* :s either way inever felt both of my injections and didnt even no they had gave them me. i delivered the placenta about 5 mins after in both of my births. i never found either of them painful the midwife just gave it a little tug and i had to give a little push and it just came out, no pain :)x

The injection is given in the side of your leg. :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

holly2234 said:


> Lovely idea! Think ive got the first question :) How long did it take for you to feel "normal" again after the birth. More pain wise and aches and pains of pregnancy than anything else. :flower:

Well, I was up and out shopping almost two weeks after giving birth and I felt fine! I'd say 10-14 days and I was fine. Although I was pretty lucky, I did have a second degree tear but it honestly didn't hurt much..



Char.due.jan said:


> How close to your birth plan was your actual birth? :)

I didn't make a birth plan, I just wanted to go with the flow so i wasn't dissapointed as alot of birth plans don't go as planned..



km123 said:


> wats it like delivering the placenta?

A breeze compared to the first part :lol:. I actually can't remember it much, she just comfirmed I wanted the injection, she then pressed on my tummy and asked me to push a little and it felt soo weird coming out haha



jacqromero said:


> I'm pregnant with my first, and I was wondering if any of you knew a way to help with the achey boobs! Ah, I'm only 8 weeks and they have gone up a cup size (which isn't pleasant considering I already was at a DD) and they just hurt! Any remedies?

Just make sure you have a good fitted bra Hun, I had to scrap all the nice fancy bras and go with boring cotton sports one to give extra comfort and support. :haha:


----------



## aafscsweetie

About the placenta- The doctor who delivered me said I had the most stubborn placenta they had ever seen! lol. I got the injection and nothing really came of that. In the end, they had three doctors kneading my stomach and the other doing some weird combination of pulling and fingering... TMI haha sorry! Anyway, it came out after about 20 minutes and I hardly felt it! I didn't see it either, thankfully, lol. But i'm glad it came out when it did because they were about to take me to the OR to get it out. Yikes.

How long to feel normal - Honestly, I must be crazy, but I felt great by the 3rd day- and I had an awful tear on top of an episiotomy, and I hemorrhaged too! I think I just had so much adrenaline that I felt ok. I was sore, obviously, but it really wasn't too bad. The pain spray they give you to spray on your stitches felt so good, and they gave me a prescription for some amped up motrin, so that could have been it. But the day I came home from the hospital, I cleaned the house and made a huge dinner for OH and I and our family! I must be crazy, lol.


----------



## emmylou92

km123 said:


> wats it like delivering the placenta?

For me I had a natural birth using only gas and air and midwife said it was a text book birth i didnt tear or anything (light grasing) however when whe was born they gave me an injection in my leg to make the placenta detach and places hollie on my boob to help me contract however nothing happend my placenta wouldnt detach they tryed to give the umbilical cord a tug but it broke...they tryed to remove it with foreceps that didnt work...they ryed aromatherepy oil's and that didnt work so after an hour and half i was put to sleep and they removed it...they didnt ave to cut me down there or anything.

If i'd of had an epidural they would of been able to remove it in the delivery room and i clould of spent the first 5 hours of my daughter life with here rater than in an op.


----------



## x__amour

emmylou92 said:


> km123 said:
> 
> 
> wats it like delivering the placenta?
> 
> For me I had a natural birth using only gas and air and midwife said it was a text book birth i didnt tear or anything (light grasing) however when whe was born they gave me an injection in my leg to make the placenta detach and places hollie on my boob to help me contract however nothing happend my placenta wouldnt detach they tryed to give the umbilical cord a tug but it broke...they tryed to remove it with foreceps that didnt work...they ryed aromatherepy oil's and that didnt work so after an hour and half i was put to sleep and they removed it...they didnt ave to cut me down there or anything.
> 
> If i'd of had an epidural they would of been able to remove it in the delivery room and i clould of spent the first 5 hours of my daughter life with here rater than in an op.Click to expand...

:shock:
Whoa. How did they get the placenta out then?


----------



## tasha41

OOOh yes about bras... BUY MATERNITY BRAS!! 

Seriously.. SOOO COMFY!! It made me feel like my boobs went from weighing 20lbs to being weightless... the only difference was taking one bra off and trying the other on. 

To be honest my boobs are still that size and I was wearing my maternity bra for awhile even though my LO was like 18 months old, I found it when I was packing/unpacking a move... pure heaven! I think my OH threw it out or lost it because it wasn't cute at all lol.


----------



## smc17

who was there with you in the delivery room?

and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.


----------



## vinteenage

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

My OH and my aunt were in the delivery room. I had planned on my mom rather than my aunt but she couldn't make it. I will say though that whoever you have there? Make sure you don't mind if they see *everything*. I lost all pride during labor and everyone saw full frontal, my entire crotch...just everything. You may be able to keep it together but you also may not! I was so glad I didnt let OHs mom come like she wanted...

I had the same nausea thing. I lived off popsicles, saltines and ginger ale since thats all that was appealing!


----------



## rainbows_x

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

My OH, mum & dad :lol:
Once I got to about 6cm my dad lft, went home an got OH's mum.
When it came to pushing, I only wanted OH there, but my mum ended up staying, sh saw evrything too! OH stayed up by my head, he knew I'd batter him if he looked :lol:

I had constant nausea too, I found eating little and often helped. x


----------



## aob1013

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

I ended up having an emergency section, at 34 weeks. My fiance was there next to me, but there were a hell of a lot of doctors/nurses/NICU staff there too.

I felt nauseous, but was never sick. It started around 6 weeks, then finished around 9 weeks.


----------



## EffyKat

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

My mam and OH.

I had the same with the sickness and all I could eat was ice or lollipops, and cookies.


----------



## bellexx

seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!? 
i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
how hard is it, and how do u cope??


----------



## rainbows_x

bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??

The first 3 weeks of her life were SO tiring haha. 
Then we got into a routine & started co-sleeping, once we started co-sleeping she slept through up to 13 hours! It's tiring, of course it is, but it gets better. They say nap when the baby does - not possible, you need to tidy, shower, eat, stare at baby :lol:


----------



## EffyKat

bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??

Of course it's tiring but it's not bad at all. I'm really enjoying it, there is not one bit I'd change. I don't mind not getting much sleep because when I look into his basket and see him staring at me, I just wouldn't change it for the world. I feel like this is the most worth while thing I'll ever do in my life.


----------



## Lauraxamy

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

My Mum and my OH were there all the way through! 



bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??

I've worked with children so I know how hard it can be and I got to hand those back at the end of the day :haha:
Honestly, it can be hard, somedays I just want 10mins to do something or time to have a shower and I just don't seem to get that anymore. That's probably the only thing I really miss, the having time to myself whenever I want but you soon adapt to not being able to :lol:. Now she's moving around it's harder in some ways because I need eyes in the back of my head and well.. I can't have a nice house as she's into EVERYTHING! Before that the lack of sleep was hard sometimes but she's just so worth it I don't even think about how hard it is most the time and mostly all the good times cancel out the bad and like I said, just looking at her makes me realise how much it's worth it :cloud9:


----------



## newmommy23

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

my mom and FOB....and my mom taped it! ha!
I lived off of mints, like the hard kind? They helped my nausea bunches


----------



## newmommy23

bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??

well the first two weeks were baaad. seriously the best advice I can give you is sleep when baby does. Forget cleaning, shower ha, sleep is waaay more important.


----------



## emmylou92

[QUOTE}
:shock:
Whoa. How did they get the placenta out then?[/QUOTE]

For me they put me to sleep and manualy (sp?) removed it not sure how...basically if i'd of had an epidural i wouldnt of been able to feel them tugging away at my placenta with the forceps so they could of used more preasusre and pulled it out there and then but because the only pain relief i had used during the birth was gas and air i could feel everything....

Wasn't very nice and i found it hard to be with hollie for the few hour's after they removed the placenta because i had been put to sleep i was dosing in and out of sleep and told the midwifes to take her away...however after i recoverd about 8 hours after her birth we started to bond.


----------



## caramelKSSxx

1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something? 
2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?

Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)


----------



## EffyKat

caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

1. I chose not to have the epidural as I wanted to feel everything. Plus I didn't like the idea of not knowing when to push. I just thought maybe if I felt everything id feel closer to my baby. Which I do. 
2. Co-sleeping is where the baby sleeps in bed with you.
3. I don't use cloth diapers because I thought they'd be more awkward when out and about.


----------



## ~RedLily~

caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

1. I didn't have an epidural. I didn't feel like I needed one. There is a higher chance of needing an assisted delivery with an epidural and it can slow everything down. You also can't be mobile.
2. Having the baby sleep in bed with you, not in a cot/moses basket
3. I started using cloth but at the time couldn't continue. It wasn't as convenient for me than disposable because of the washing but once you're used to using them it's fine, also if you've got a big enough stash you don't have to wash everyday. :D


----------



## emmylou92

caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

I was booked in at a hospital where they did epidurals but it was 40 mins away there was another hospital closer 10 mins but they didnt offer an epidural i chose to go there because i managed to stay at home untill my contractions were 5 mins appart. I was in labour at the hospital for 4 hours before i gave birth to hollie using gas and air. 

I could feel everything and really enjoyed pushing her out..and feeling the need to push her out...if you have an epidural the midwife has to tell you when to push and because you numb its hard to feel where your pushing from (pushing baby out you use the same muscles you use to have a poo) also if you have an epidural you have to have a cathitor fit to drain you wee away as you cant walk because your legs are numb.

Co-sleeping is sleeping with your little one in your bed.

i dont use cloth nappies so i cant help there me love.

none of those questions were silly :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!


----------



## vinteenage

caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?

I chose not to have an epidural because sometimes it can delay pushing...and I well, wanted to feel everything! It's so empowering to come out of labor and know you've gone (and lived!) through what is known as one of the most painful experiences in life! Thinking about it now, I still feel awesome. 




> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

Well it's going to depend if you're breast or bottle feeding. Breastfeeding you should expect to go through about 7-10 diapers a day (I'm doing breast and bottle and we usually get 9 a day) so that's 63 diapers a week!

*Belle*, honestly I didn't find the first couple weeks bad at all. During the days I was fine. The nights were hard! Just getting used to _having_ to get up in the wee hours of the morning, multiple times a night! Within about two weeks I adjusted though.


----------



## vpeterman720

caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

I had an epidural so i can't help you there, but co-sleeping is exactly how it sounds. You sleep in the same bed as your baby. A lot of midwives and doctors advise against it because there have been too many "roll-over" incidents but when you're breastfeeding it seems that the only way you will get sleep is if you are co-sleeping. I've been co-sleeping for almost 6 weeks and no roll-overs yet! I don't use cloth diapers but I would think it would be more convienient in the wallet but less convineint because of all of the laundry, but thats just an opinion.


----------



## vpeterman720

Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

I'm breastfeeding so we go through at least 10 a day. We used about 5 newborn packs before moving up to size 1's but my baby was 8lbs 9oz when he was born so it depends on the size of your baby. But I would def get some newborns if you don't get a lot from your shower.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

vpeterman720 said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!
> 
> I'm breastfeeding so we go through at least 10 a day. We used about 5 newborn packs before moving up to size 1's but my baby was 8lbs 9oz when he was born so it depends on the size of your baby. But I would def get some newborns if you don't get a lot from your shower.Click to expand...

I didn't know that about breast feeding, you'd need more nappies! I'm English so no baby shower for me.
I got like 4 packs of size 1s and a pack of size 2... I doubt it'll need newborn ones as my LO is measuring big (like a 1 lb over what he should be) so i'm pretty sure i'll be having a 9 lber... I'll deffo need to stock up on nappies then as I'm breast feeding.


----------



## rainbows_x

caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

1. Throughtout my pregnancy I said I really didn't want onr, but would if it hurt that bad, I asked my OH to make sure I wanted one if I asked for one in labour - which I did, luckily I stuck it out and gave birth without one, just a personal choice really, I think if you can go without one, then do, I had G&A & diamorphine instead.

2. Co-sleeping is sleeping with baby in your bed, we do it and love it!

3. I don't, but I may switch over, they're so cute!



Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

We were using size 1 for ageeees, not sure how long, but definitley over a month. I think it depends how big baby is, Ava was small so we were in them longer, whereas big babies obviously grow out of them quicker.

We get through about 6/7 a day, change her after every feed. I wish I'd stocked up on NB nappies as she was in them so long, we've just moved over to size 3 and we get a pack of 36ish once a week I'd say. x


----------



## vinteenage

Yazz_n_bump said:


> vpeterman720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!
> 
> I'm breastfeeding so we go through at least 10 a day. We used about 5 newborn packs before moving up to size 1's but my baby was 8lbs 9oz when he was born so it depends on the size of your baby. But I would def get some newborns if you don't get a lot from your shower.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that about breast feeding, you'd need more nappies! I'm English so no baby shower for me.
> I got like 4 packs of size 1s and a pack of size 2... I doubt it'll need newborn ones as my LO is measuring big (like a 1 lb over what he should be) so i'm pretty sure i'll be having a 9 lber... I'll deffo need to stock up on nappies then as I'm breast feeding.Click to expand...

I'd get at least one pack of NB. The weight measurements can be WAY off, like 2 lbs. You could end up with a 6lbs baby.


----------



## x__amour

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

I intended for my OH and my OH only to be in the delivery room with me. It ended in with a c-section and he was the only one in the operating room with me.



bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??

*It is unbelievably hard.* You're not sleeping, baby is crying all the time, emotions are high. It is especially the first couple of weeks but there's a bright side, *it gets better. *



caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

1. Can't really answer this because I had to have a spinal block in the end for a c-section but I did choose to get an epidural beforehand.
2. Co-sleeping is when you sleep with your baby in the bed with you.
3. I don't use cloth diapers, I think they're hella cute and thumbs up to everyone that uses them.



Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

Eh, like 60-70 diapers a week. It's not THAT awful, diapers aren't terribly expensive here. $25 for a box of 150.


----------



## Burchy314

Who was in the room with me?
My mom, OH, and Dad but my Dad left once the contractions were REALLY bad lol.

How hard is it
It can be hard at times, but it is so worth. Just get as much sleep as possible and if someone offers to help...take them up on it!!!!

Epidural? 
I wasn't aloud one. You have to have a platelet level of atleast 80,000 but they like it to be at 100,000 to give you one. Mine was always changing but never went above 50,000 so if I had gotten an epidural I could of had bleeding in the spine which can cause me to be paralyized...and don't worry about that happning to you because it is very rare.

Co-sleeping?
The baby sleeps in the bed with you instead of a crib.

Cloth diapers?
I don't use them. They are probably cheaper, but I would rather use regular diapers.

How many diapers do I go through?
Well she is still in newborn size. She is 7 weeks old and I have been through like 300+ diapers. I think she goes though like 50 diapers a week...I have never actually paid attention lol.
EDIT: my LO was born at 5lbs 6oz and at 7 weeks old she is just now at 7lbs oz. So it depends on how big your baby is. If yo have an 8lb baby then they could be out of newbon diapers soon.


----------



## tasha41

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

I felt the same, I never actually threw up, but after dinner through til bedtime I felt like crap every night, I was lucky not to be ill "all day", so I went to bed super early all the time! 

When I was in labour, my OH stayed with me the whole time. His mom came after a couple hours, my mom came after the overnight.. they both stayed until it was time to push, then his mom left.. so it was OH and my mom.. then for the c-section just OH, only 1 person allowed in the operating room.



bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??

I dunno, I didn't find it "difficult" like rocket science if that makes sense, I think the actual care of a baby is quite simple, it's just adjusting to getting up at night.. you will be a zombie for a few weeks.. but luckily newborns tend to nap a lot so, even though you may not be able to sleep, you can relax a bit. I guess it's also adjusting to being home all the time, not being able to just pick up and go (with a newborn you're packing everything to go anywhere!) and the idea of being on call 24/7 for the rest of your life basically. 

I think routine - knowing what to expect and when.. is the best thing you can do for yourself, I didn't force my daughter into a routine really, but made my routine around her natural preferences. 



caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

2. Cosleeping can mean having your baby sleep in your room, if you follow that definition, bedsharing is your baby sleeping in your bed. But cosleeping, usually, means the baby sleeping in your bed with you.

3. I don't use cloth diapers, but they can't be as convenient as disposables, it's more laundry, when you're out (a lot of people use disposables while they're out) you have to carry the soiled diaper around (they do have 'wet bags' I think they're called out for this and there are lots of cloth diapering items)... but nothing is more convenient than just being able to toss it lol. They have their own benefits though :thumbup: They save you money over time if that counts as a convenience, lol. But it is an investment upfront (1 diaper = more than a pack of disposable diapers), if you don't go too wild buying them you should save money though. 



Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

Eek I don't remember. I know we went through 2 packs of 46 since Christmas, my LO is about ready to potty train and rips off her diaper as soon as she has a little pee in it. She's 22 months though. As a newborn I probably changed her 8-10x per day? Diapers here are about $20 for a "Mega Pack" of Pampers, at size 5 that is 46 diapers, the price stays the same but you get less diapers per pack as you go up in sizes. Size 1 may have been like 72 packs? 

The sizes you need will depend on your baby. Most people are safe to stock up on size 1, I think it goes up to 14lbs. Not every baby needs to wear newborn diapers (7-10lbs?), but then my LO was in them nearly 2 months. I bought probably 10 packs of size 1 and 2, 5 packs of size 3 on sale like 50% off when she was born.


----------



## amygwen

Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

Kenneth was in Newborn diapers until he was about a month old and than he was having about 12 diapers a day (I was really anal about changing them!)

He went into size 1 diapers when he was 1 month to 3 months and than he'd have about 10 diapers a day.

Size 2 diapers from 3 months to 5 months, 10 diapers a day.

Size 3 diapers from 5 months to present and he has about 8 diapers a day. He's almost in size 4 though!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

vinteenage said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vpeterman720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!
> 
> I'm breastfeeding so we go through at least 10 a day. We used about 5 newborn packs before moving up to size 1's but my baby was 8lbs 9oz when he was born so it depends on the size of your baby. But I would def get some newborns if you don't get a lot from your shower.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that about breast feeding, you'd need more nappies! I'm English so no baby shower for me.
> I got like 4 packs of size 1s and a pack of size 2... I doubt it'll need newborn ones as my LO is measuring big (like a 1 lb over what he should be) so i'm pretty sure i'll be having a 9 lber... I'll deffo need to stock up on nappies then as I'm breast feeding.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd get at least one pack of NB. The weight measurements can be WAY off, like 2 lbs. You could end up with a 6lbs baby.Click to expand...

Also the weight on the packs doesn't always apply. My LO was over 4 months before she was out of the newborn size and a few pounds heavier than the pack says.


----------



## tasha41

^ So true. Elyse is still well within the weight of size 4 diapers, but she has a big butt lol, so she is usually in the size up. She can wear size 4 still but her cheeks hang out a bit lol


----------



## newmommy23

Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

Molly was in nb for a month, then went up to size 1-2. But I wouldn't reccomend stocking up early, as you don't yet know what brand will work best for your baby! Like Pampers are all that works for Molly, and I definitely didn't know that before I had her! We go through about 10 a day, she pees a lot.


----------



## Inicia

I have a question, for those of you trying to prevent getting pregnant again. What sort of birth control do you use/ can you use while breast feeding?

I was on the pill and taking it religiously when i fell pregnant so it clearly wasnt that effective for me. Also OH has issues with condoms, wont go into detail but yeah those are out of the equation. So my question is, other than those, what do you use and what is safe whilst breastfeeding? :)


----------



## vinteenage

Inicia said:


> I have a question, for those of you trying to prevent getting pregnant again. What sort of birth control do you use/ can you use while breast feeding?
> 
> I was on the pill and taking it religiously when i fell pregnant so it clearly wasnt that effective for me. Also OH has issues with condoms, wont go into detail but yeah those are out of the equation. So my question is, other than those, what do you use and what is safe whilst breastfeeding? :)

Im in Depo, which is a shot you get every 3 months. Its safe while breastfeeding.


----------



## xarlenex

Inicia said:


> I have a question, for those of you trying to prevent getting pregnant again. What sort of birth control do you use/ can you use while breast feeding?
> 
> I was on the pill and taking it religiously when i fell pregnant so it clearly wasnt that effective for me. Also OH has issues with condoms, wont go into detail but yeah those are out of the equation. So my question is, other than those, what do you use and what is safe whilst breastfeeding? :)

Mirena Coil, absolutely fantastic. I'm not sure about the breastfeeding as I had stopped by the time I got it inx


----------



## Lauraxamy

caramelKSSxx said:


> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?
> 2. I hope this isn't a silly question but... What exactly is co-sleeping? :oops:
> 3. Do any of you use cloth diapers? If so, do you find it to be more or less convenient in any way?
> 
> Hmm think that's all I've got. Thanks mommas. :)

1. I just didn't need an epidural :shrug: I was induced and they say the contractions are worse as they come on very strong and there's no break, everyone kept saying I'd need an epidural but I honestly felt like I didn't need one at all. 
2. Like the other girls have said co-sleeping is having your baby in bed with you!
3. I don't use cloth diapers I honestly didn't have a clue about them until I read about it on here, I'd love to use them with next baby!


Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

We started off with Pampers new baby, she was in the first size for just over a month maybe longer. Right now she's 9 months and still in Pampers size 3 so don't go by the sizes, just go with what fits baby best!


----------



## x__amour

Inicia said:


> I have a question, for those of you trying to prevent getting pregnant again. What sort of birth control do you use/ can you use while breast feeding?

I'm on Mirena IUD and it's excellent! I'm not breast feeding but it doesn't affect it whatsoever. :thumbup:


----------



## newmommy23

Inicia said:


> I have a question, for those of you trying to prevent getting pregnant again. What sort of birth control do you use/ can you use while breast feeding?
> 
> I was on the pill and taking it religiously when i fell pregnant so it clearly wasnt that effective for me. Also OH has issues with condoms, wont go into detail but yeah those are out of the equation. So my question is, other than those, what do you use and what is safe whilst breastfeeding? :)

I use the minipill, its also called POP progesteron only pill.....its the safest for breastfeeding, well to start. both depo and the mini pill CAN effect your supply so its best to start on the mini pill and make sure it doesn't affect your milk before you get it injected into you for 3 months! At least that's what my dr said.


----------



## tasha41

Inicia said:


> I have a question, for those of you trying to prevent getting pregnant again. What sort of birth control do you use/ can you use while breast feeding?
> 
> I was on the pill and taking it religiously when i fell pregnant so it clearly wasnt that effective for me. Also OH has issues with condoms, wont go into detail but yeah those are out of the equation. So my question is, other than those, what do you use and what is safe whilst breastfeeding? :)

Mirena... LOVE IT. Doesn't affect breastfeeding. And guess what? I got it when my LO was 3 months old, I haven't had a period since before her 1st birthday! She'll be 2 soon and I have no complaints yet!


----------



## lizardbreath

> Originally Posted by caramelKSSxx
> 1. For those who didn't have the epidural, why'd you choose not to? I've always been curious as it seems like it helps, is there some kind of side-effect or something?

I Had drugs instead of an epidural. The whole HUGE needle in my spine thing really didnt do it for me. I dont like the Idea of Not being able to get up and walk around, and I hate the fact that they leave the plastic thing in your back to actually give you the Drug. so all in all I didnt have one because I dont like the Sound or look of them plus im SUPER afarid of needles. But Drugs are great though


----------



## xgem27x

bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??

I've got TWINS and I don't find it difficult! It's only as hard as you make it, but as long as you have a good routine, keep calm in hard situations and don't panic when things don't go to plan then you will sail through fine!

I love spending time with my twins, they make it soooo much fun, so I have never had a day where I've just gone "agghh I've had enough, I just can't do it anymore!" I love being a mum and even with the dirty nappies and the teething crys... I wouldn't change my life for anything!!




smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?

HAHA LOTS OF PEOPLE! About 10 doctors, 5 midwives, 3 students taking notes, 2 anaethatists, 3 baby doctors and the two receptionists who were on the front desk in delivery ward lol (not sure why the receptionists came, but they were very useful tbh, they became my birthing partners, one on each arm haha!)... and of course ME!!

Basically, for my labour I was in my room with my OH, mum, some medical students who were taking notes (they have to witness a twin birth as part of their study, and I didnt really mind them being there) and midwives every now and then, but then I got rushed off to theatre to have an emergancy c-section, and as I was rushed off EVERYONE followed (I was 8 weeks premature and having twins, so it was a big deal lol!!) but unfortunately my OH wasnt allowed in as I was going to be put to sleep! ... but by the time I got to theatre, they could see Frazer's head so I ended up having them both naturally lol!! 




km123 said:


> wats it like delivering the placenta?

Erm... I don't actually remember haha... but I had TWO placentas to deliver so obviously not that bad if I cant even remember it lol!! Just see your plancenta as your "mini twin" you have to give birth too lol! <<< although does that mean I had quads lol! :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Inicia said:


> I have a question, for those of you trying to prevent getting pregnant again. What sort of birth control do you use/ can you use while breast feeding?
> 
> I was on the pill and taking it religiously when i fell pregnant so it clearly wasnt that effective for me. Also OH has issues with condoms, wont go into detail but yeah those are out of the equation. So my question is, other than those, what do you use and what is safe whilst breastfeeding? :)

You can get loads of different birth control while breastfeeding. I'm not having sex right now, so I don't have to worry about it :haha: But I did get the Depo shot but it's been shown to increase your risks of developing bone loss, and I didn't like the side effects it gave me. There are a few different pills you can take, I believe it's called the mini-pill. And you can also get IUD's, I believe all of those are safe while breastfeeding!


----------



## amygwen

bellexx said:


> seriously- everyone says "it's so difficult, it's so hard, u don't understand how hard it is"
> and obviously i wouldn't understand until i've done it, but can anyone give me an idea!?
> i want brutal honesty, just be blunt :)
> how hard is it, and how do u cope??


It's really really hard. In the beginning it's tough because you don't get any sleep and if you breastfeed you constantly have a baby latched onto you 24/7 (or so it feels like). It gets easier as they get older because they get more independent, they can play by themselves, they cry less usually.. but it's just really hard. It's hard to go to school while having a baby, it's hard to work while having a baby. It makes everything a million times harder. You may lose your friends, you may be looked down upon because you're a younger mom.. it's very life altering. A lot more difficult than I think anyone imagines it to be. You'll hear everyone telling you how difficult and hard it is, but you'll never understand how hard it is until you experience the sleepless nights, the clingy 24/7 baby and everything. Soon you will though so enjoy "your" time as much as you can!!


----------



## amygwen

smc17 said:


> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.

I had my FOB, my mom and my dad. Although I could've had up to five people, those were the only ones I wanted in there with me. I ended up having an emergency c-section though so only one person was allowed in the operating room with me, so I took FOB. My parents were waiting right outside though so they were immediately able to see LO a few minutes after he was born! And hopefully the morning sickness subsides for you soon hun, I can remember how horrible it was, definitely the worst part of pregnancy imo!


----------



## bethx

Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

hay i bought a small pack of new baby size 1 for hospital about 24 nappies in the pack. then i went out to asda and bought 2 jumbo boxed of new baby size 2. after i finished them my dad got me a big box of 144 napies baby dry size 3 from costco and i used them and i think i bought another 2 jumbo boxes of baby dry size 3 from asda. She started leaking through them because she goes 12 - 13 hours at night so i experimented with nappies and found active fit size 4 leaked and huggies super dry size 3 were rubish so i have now bought 2 jumbo boxes of baby dry size 4 and shes good with them. Take advantage of asda baby event they are doing a box of 96 nappies for £11 if you buy on mass id buy size 2 because my LO grew out of stage 1 nappies quickly. also its better having bigger nappies than to small ones. x


----------



## _laura

Yazz_n_bump said:


> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!

Umm we go through about 6 nappies a day (he normally has a change just after or a few hours after a feed) so about 30 odd a week.
Dont buy too many. We bought loads of pampers and huggies and found that Max leaked through them all but we tried Tesco nappies and he hasn't leaked once (he's on size 2's now)


----------



## xoxsarahxox

_laura said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> How many nappies n what sizes do you go through in a week? I wanna know cos I need to stock up haha!
> 
> Umm we go through about 6 nappies a day (he normally has a change just after or a few hours after a feed) so about 30 odd a week.
> Dont buy too many. We bought loads of pampers and huggies and found that Max leaked through them all but we tried Tesco nappies and he hasn't leaked once (he's on size 2's now)Click to expand...

i had same problem with branded nappies. i found pampers had a really horribe smeel to them n huggies leaked so we use tesco now and there brill!


----------



## cammy

I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how long it took fo OH or anyone else to feel bub kick after you first felt kicks?


----------



## AriannasMama

cammy said:


> I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how long it took fo OH or anyone else to feel bub kick after you first felt kicks?

I think it was around 20 weeks for ME to feel her kick and 25 for other people to feel her kick, though her kicking for other people was rare.


----------



## x__amour

cammy said:


> I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how long it took fo OH or anyone else to feel bub kick after you first felt kicks?

Like little movements 18-20 weeks but the big movements that you could see was 25ish weeks.


----------



## amygwen

cammy said:


> I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how long it took fo OH or anyone else to feel bub kick after you first felt kicks?

It was hard! Everytime I'd feel him kick, I'd get someone to put their hands on my belly and he'd stop! So, for my FOB he didn't feel him until like 25 weeks, than with other people (like my parents) it was like 32 weeks or so.


----------



## lizardbreath

amygwen said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how long it took fo OH or anyone else to feel bub kick after you first felt kicks?
> 
> It was hard! Everytime I'd feel him kick, I'd get someone to put their hands on my belly and he'd stop! So, for my FOB he didn't feel him until like 25 weeks, than with other people (like my parents) it was like 32 weeks or so.Click to expand...

Jaymee and this Bubs Both did this to me, with Jaymee OH didnt feel her move til 28 weeks and with this bubs about 25 weeks, My parents Never got to feel Jaymee move , and My mom is the only one whos felt this baby move and that was 32 weeks


----------



## tasha41

cammy said:


> I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how long it took fo OH or anyone else to feel bub kick after you first felt kicks?

For me to feel kicks it was like 25 weeks though I did feel movement before that. For other people to feel kicks it was more like 30 weeks, but if you pushed on my belly a bit you could definitely feel where the baby was!

Apparently drinking a lot of juice or putting a flashlight (on) against your bump makes baby move?? That's how one of my coworkers got the baby moving so her fiance could feel her. Kind of seems mean to do the flashlight thing lol but in case you're ever worried it apparently works


----------



## lizardbreath

the flash light thing does work, its kind of creepy. Ive done it with Both my children


----------



## xgem27x

My OH first felt our twins kick at 18 weeks, but thats earlier than most girls OHs would feel kicks because obviously I had two of them in there... also it wasnt really kicks to start with, Maxxie used to climb over onto Frazers side and lie on top of him (think Max thought he was a pillow, not his brother lol!), so I would have the weirdest shaped bump, so me and OH could see them moving in there not just feel it, but then suddenly Max would fall back onto his side of the womb and my bump would go back to normal... silly twins!! They were a nightmare in my tummy haha!! xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Around 18-19 weeks I think. x


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I first felt kicks at 20 weeks. And OH felt a kick for the first time today actually =] so 22 weeks. 
I felt her kick with my hand at 21 weeks


----------



## cammy

thanks, hopefully OH will be lucky enough to feel some kicks soon. Its unfortunate that hes not around when bub is kicking alot. 

Also just to ease my mind, for the last two days its been extremely hot so Ive been sweating head to toe which is not fun but I think its made me abit paranoid. I haven't felt bub kick in the last couple days except maybe once or twice, but I was too exhausted to tell if they were real kicks....should I be worried???


----------



## tasha41

To be honest I'd just lay down for awhile and see what you can feel, kicks, movement, whatever. I don't think you have to worry about how often they kick until later on though. At 21 weeks some people haven't even felt it yet. Plus baby is so small, could just be kicking backward or something


----------



## newmommy23

cammy said:


> I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how long it took fo OH or anyone else to feel bub kick after you first felt kicks?

I felt at 21, he felt at 23 weeks


----------



## xgem27x

cammy said:


> thanks, hopefully OH will be lucky enough to feel some kicks soon. Its unfortunate that hes not around when bub is kicking alot.
> 
> Also just to ease my mind, for the last two days its been extremely hot so Ive been sweating head to toe which is not fun but I think its made me abit paranoid. I haven't felt bub kick in the last couple days except maybe once or twice, but I was too exhausted to tell if they were real kicks....should I be worried???

sometimes they have lazy days and you dont feel movement for a while, so really nothing to worry about

also, i noticed my twins kicked more when they were cold, i would lay in the bath, and my belly would poke out the water and they would kick like mad, so i would have to keep splashing my bump to keep them warm lol

also, apparently if you stick your bump in the freezer it makes them kick and wriggle lol


----------



## chichestermum

i cant find out who asked the question about achey boobs, but for me getting them under a hot hot shower really helped, as hot as you can handle and a powerfull setting, and for about 10 mins, that really helped for me when my boobs ached, after getting out the shower id lie on the bed and let them air dry instead of rubbing them with the towel and then to make myself feel good id rub on some lovely smelling moisturiser (as long as you have no cracks in your nipples) but of course dont forget to give your breast a little clean to get rid of the perfumed moisturiser before you put baby back on the breast.


----------



## emyandpotato

Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?


----------



## rainbows_x

emyandpotato said:


> Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?

As soon as I gave birth really, I obviously had a belly, but not the huge one I had a few hours before!
I remember getting out the bath and looking in the mirror, was so weird not to see the huge bump.


----------



## xgem27x

emyandpotato said:


> Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?

https://www.babyandbump.com/teenage-parenting/264148-post-pregnancy-pics.html

heres a thread over in teen parenting of what us young mums look like after having our babies, there are some that are days, weeks or months post preg, so have a flick through, and you can easily see, 1. we all lose weight at different rates and 2. everyone looks amazing (theres a good reason to have babys when you're young... elastic skin!! :haha:)


----------



## vinteenage

emyandpotato said:


> Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?

The general rule of thumb is to expect to be as big as you were when you were 6 months pregnant. Just to give an idea, this was me 3 days postpartum, still in the hospital.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture081-1.jpg

By 3 weeks my stomach was down to just a little pouch. Now I'm essentially back to normal.


----------



## emyandpotato

vinteenage said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?
> 
> The general rule of thumb is to expect to be as big as you were when you were 6 months pregnant. Just to give an idea, this was me 3 days postpartum, still in the hospital.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture081-1.jpg
> 
> By 3 weeks my stomach was down to just a little pouch. Now I'm essentially back to normal.Click to expand...


You're absolutely tiny! I'm bigger than that now and only 3 months =[


----------



## HarlaHorse

vinteenage said:


> smc17 said:
> 
> 
> who was there with you in the delivery room?
> 
> and im only a few weeks pregnant, and it seems like anytime i eat anything i just feel nauseous. no throwing up, just constantly sick to my stomach.
> 
> My OH and my aunt were in the delivery room. I had planned on my mom rather than my aunt but she couldn't make it. I will say though that whoever you have there? Make sure you don't mind if they see *everything*. I lost all pride during labor and everyone saw full frontal, my entire crotch...just everything. You may be able to keep it together but you also may not! I was so glad I didnt let OHs mom come like she wanted...
> 
> I had the same nausea thing. I lived off popsicles, saltines and ginger ale since thats all that was appealing!Click to expand...

Ugh! Morning sickness! I live off vegemite toast and yogurt and whatever else that looks 'alright' that day.


----------



## emmylou92

emyandpotato said:


> Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?


Mine was gone withing about 3 days....first thing i did when i got back home after 3days in hospital was try on my fave skinny jeans and they fit.

But i did weigh less after having hollie (was weighed on 3rd day) than i did before i was pregnant...
I'm pretty lucky though when hollie and i go swimming people dont believe that she is mine because my belly has returned to normal so quick...also all my streachies have gone.


----------



## LoisP

emyandpotato said:


> Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?

but don't panick if your belly doesn't go away straight away.
Just remember it took 9 months to get that big, it could take 9 months to get back to normal. Once you have your baby it hardly matters to you anyway, your too distracted by this new beautiful baby in your life :)


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how long it takes to stop being fat fat after the birth? Not the extra baby weight I just mean the 9 month bump.. does it stick around for a few days/weeks?
> 
> but don't panick if your belly doesn't go away straight away.
> Just remember it took 9 months to get that big, it could take 9 months to get back to normal. Once you have your baby it hardly matters to you anyway, your too distracted by this new beautiful baby in your life :)Click to expand...

What Lois said. Plus depending on how much weight it takes to put on my MW said it could take up to a year to lose it on average. I'm about halfway there now :)


----------



## tasha41

See my nurse told me within 8 weeks if you didn't gain too much it should come off on its own > I lost mine in 3 weeks, but then gained 20lbs back :dohh:

My bump was gone right away but I had a lot of like hanging kinda deflated skin


----------



## xgem27x

The little bulge you sometimes see on skinnier girls after they have just had a baby is just their uterus, which takes about 3 days to contract down after birth to its original size. Also your skin can feel soft and squidgy (which i loved, it was so cuddley hahaha) but that just goes quite quick with general excercise, simple as walking xx

...I didnt put on any weight with my pregnancy with my twins, I was ALL bump, you could still see my skinny ribs poking out above my bump, and I was still in size 8 jeans haha, so for me I didnt have much to lose


JUST TO ADD - I did move house the day after giving birth, and I had to walk 3 miles uphill and back again twice a day to visit my babies in SCBU cos they were premature, and I had to go shopping to buy blankets, clothes, nappies, cots, etc, because I was homeless in my pregnancy so didnt have anything ready, and also they were early so I was quite unprepared lol! I didnt have a choice really, but it is just ridiculous trying to do any excecise and lose weight or anything straight after birth, so even if you look like a moose after birth, just leave it a while before rushing into losing weight, I'm not saying you will, but some people do


----------

